# Longest Grouse Feather



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Why should pheasant hunters get all glory? Longest grouse tail feather; 131 mm. Seriously, grouse have the prettiest tail feathers of upland. Take a look in your PLOTS Guide to determine the sex, there are only two, feathers that is.


----------

